# 3d printing locally?



## Ruwaid (5/4/20)

Hi guys 
Anyone know of a person, people or company that does 3d printing?
Please share info if you guys do. 
Thank you 
Regards 
Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SEAN P (5/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone know of a person, people or company that does 3d printing?
> Please share info if you guys do.
> Thank you
> ...


I do 3D printing. Will be able to assist after lockdown as my machine is at the office.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid (5/4/20)

@SEAN P thank you bud. Definitely will be giving you a call on the 17th!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (5/4/20)

What are you planning to print?


----------

